

Show HN: PitchXO – Track your pitches - mastef
http://www.pitchxo.com

======
mastef
We started all this for an early Skype seed investor; he was overwhelmed with
pitching a lot of different companies to investors and losing track of it.

So we put a simple presentation behind a Facebook login, and that was it for
starters. Later connected it to a CRM; added LinkedIn, AngelList.

Started signing on customers and growing it based on their feedback, mostly
manual work. Finally we built a whole automated SaaS solution around this, and
added some nicer style to it plus a lot of background checks on the leads
themselves and their behaviour.

You can see an example of a lead view here :
[http://datascreens.pitchxo.com/lead_info.png](http://datascreens.pitchxo.com/lead_info.png)

Hope you like it!

------
theflyingkiwi42
How did (potential) investors like this? We're just starting our fundraising
process. This looks interesting but I am afraid it adds friction for the
investor who may not want to be tracked, nor does it make it easy for them to
share it with others.

Regarding the pricing, it seems reasonable once you are going for Series A,
but when you are still counting every penny, it is a bit steep (especially
without a money back guarantee).

~~~
ecesena
I agree on the pricing. We currently manage our decks in a page with our logo
and an iframe with Google docs preview below. Paying 200$/m is tempting if
they could provide useful connections. Just for the storage, even the 90$/m
seems a bit high (pre funding, of course).

~~~
gdilla
what about a simple one time purchase? I imagine the half life of a good pitch
is really short. So your churn will be high. If people last a long time on
your service, they have other problems.

~~~
theflyingkiwi42
As a potential user, I'd like that.

A monthly subscription is just another thing I need to manage. Also, I feel
like I am paying for a time where I may not be using it yet (there's a time
delay between setting it up and actually going out to investors).

And the jump from $89 to $199 just for a CNAME is a little high as well.

------
HomebrewCC
I'm really loving the idea and want to propose this to our board of directors,
but this won't stand a chance without a trial. Without a trial, the price is a
huge setback. And even then the price is pretty steep.

~~~
mastef
Thank you for the great feedback! We are currently looking into implementing a
trial in the next few days.

------
ghiro
It looks cool but the pricing is huge. We're raising a round now and this
looks like something that would be helpful but at $89 a month? Probably not,
certainly not without a short trial.

~~~
mastef
A 7 day trial is def. something we want to add! Also happy to showcase you the
product in the meanwhile if you reach out to us

------
ThomPete
The pricing seems extreme. Is it based on some specifc insights?

~~~
mastef
Our early pricing was actually much steeper, starting at 1999+ USD setup and
649+ USD per month, so I'm quite happy we were able to bring it down a bit
further with the automation.

Compared to other companies in the field it's competitive pricing for the
extra-value it brings ( e.g. social connectors for lead aggregation instead of
just emails, full background checks, standalone professional looking sites
from the get-go, behaviour statistics on the slide decks, CRM connectors etc.
)

Our early clients managed to raise rounds in the 8 digit values with the help
of a more organized fund raising round, and then transformed their pitchdecks
into investor pages to keep investors updated.

So based on those good experiences and seemingly no comparable product out
there on the market I do believe strongly in our product being very
competitively priced.

~~~
svmegatron
If you haven't considered it already - this might be a great product for "pay
only if you succeed" pricing. Might be easier to get people to pay, say, $5k
from someone who has just raised $10m than $200 from someone who almost by
definition has nothing.

~~~
theflyingkiwi42
Oh, that's brilliant (not sure how to enforce it though).

If it works to raise money, I am happy to pay for it (we're currently trying
to raise $500k so very much a potential customer). Probably worth $1k to $2.5k
to me if it is successful.

------
alexgaribay
I'm not your target audience but I will commend you on a very lovely and clean
design!

~~~
mastef
Thank you very much :)

------
gxespino
From a founder raising a seed hoping you get the message: The pricing is
ridiculous!

~~~
mastef
Thanks for your feedback, it was valuable as from all the others who
commented. We just opened the doors, so of course we'll have to adapt quickly.

There's a few points this taught us :

a) Trial period to showcase the product is a must - done! b) The pricing
doesn't reflect the perceived value of the product - we need to work better on
showcasing what's actually 'beneath the box', so visitors and potential
customers don't just think that we're providing simple landing pages c) The
current page doesn't showcase the product well enough - we'll have hopefully
by next week a short video on the frontpage to easy that up + an additional
page which has to be simple enough to explain the usecases and what's all
connected to it d) Keep pricing simple. We removed the additional pricing
options, and offer now unlimited admins and have set the lead limits way above
the usual usage levels.

We are eager to grow with the feedback! Since yesterday we have introduced the
trial period and simplified our pricing model as well.

I really appreciate your responses.

------
nav
haha that pricing is Ridonkulus.

